# Help needed sourcing wire mesh



## AirCooled (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi all,
I have searched Google and other sites but need help to find Security Wire Mesh in Brisbane. This the only thing left needed to finish my enclosures DIY project to use for vents. While I know there are other options this will best suit my project,Thanks


----------



## Maxwell (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry deadpan. 

What exactly are you chasing? 
10x10 wire mesh? 

You can find it at bunnings or any local hardware. 

If your chasing bigger stuff 50x50 or something. Try your local metal supplier such as metal market. 

But for vents I reccomend the vents from bunnings. They work awesome. Look good and are simple to install. 

Maybe post a shot of your enclosure and we can make some recommendation

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 18, 2014)

Bunnings have a HUGE variety of vents both for internal & external use. I looked at them for almost half an hour before deciding on the ones for my diy project.


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for responses,
I have been to Bunnings and only found the flexible flyscreen types etc. The mesh I am chasing is 8 pieces of wire mesh about 550 mm x 200 mm approx 3-5 mm x 3-5 mm, unfortunately due to the enclosure design I can't change or use the vents from Bunnings. 
That would be too easy to get prefab and so far I have spent more time sourcing than actual hands on work.
Changing this design work be a total scrap and start again this isn't a option due to sanity.
Thanks


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Jan 19, 2014)

Talk to a window and screen manufacturer. Just one of the local ones out of the phone book and get them to cut your requirements out of their offcuts of crimsafe or similar mesh.


----------



## blade1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Try a company called Alspec they are a major wholesaler in these products


----------



## Sheldon27 (Jan 26, 2014)

SuperCheap or Repco etc, will have aluminium sheets various colours used in grill/vents etc in front of radiators, fenders and bonnet grills


----------



## swampie (Jan 26, 2014)

Have you thought about perforated metal sheet ??? I think you can get it from bunnings.


----------



## bundy07 (Jan 26, 2014)

I dont know where to buy it but my parents just gave me a roll of plastic mesh they used in there gutters, (they live in the bush) and it will be perfect for my new enclosures maybe look for gutter mesh this is perfect if only u lived in wa Id give ya some


----------



## phatty (Jan 27, 2014)

Try a fencing company ask if they have vermin or mouse mesh 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought some metal mesh from a company called Sefar Metal Mesh at Meadowbrook who specialise in woven metal mesh. The stuff that I got was larger than what you need (10mm squares) but I believe they make fine mesh too.


Edit. This is their stainless mesh product in small squares.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 27, 2014)

Deadpan said:


> Thanks for responses,
> I have been to Bunnings and only found the flexible flyscreen types etc. The mesh I am chasing is 8 pieces of wire mesh about 550 mm x 200 mm approx 3-5 mm x 3-5 mm, unfortunately due to the enclosure design I can't change or use the vents from Bunnings.
> That would be too easy to get prefab and so far I have spent more time sourcing than actual hands on work.
> Changing this design work be a total scrap and start again this isn't a option due to sanity.
> Thanks



Google Termimesh, It might be what you are looking for. If it is just go out to a new housing estate near you and find a guy that puts in in the houses. I'm sure he'll give you the bit you want if you ask nicely. 
Cheers Brian


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 27, 2014)

You'll need to be very careful about the texture of the wire mesh you plan to use. Wire mesh in general is one of the worst options for cage ventilation for both snakes and lizards due to its tendency to act like cheese grater on the noses of these animals when they persist in trying to get out through the opening. Males in particular, during the breeding season, will push against wire mesh 24/7 for weeks until their noses are just a bloody bit of bone & tissue. I would NEVER opt for wire to cover ventilation openings in a reptile enclosure. It may be fine for weeks and then you'll come home one day and the reptile's nose will be covered in blood and scarred forever.

I'm surprised nobody else has raised this issue.

Jamie


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 27, 2014)

You are right Jamie and definitely something to think about. The Termimesh I'm talking about is made so white ants can't get through it so it has very small holes in it making it quite smooth.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, I know Termimesh, but I think its use as ventilation would be next to nothing because of the close weave.

Jamie


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 27, 2014)

Termi mesh has an aperture of 450 microns which if you look at the table in my post will give you above 50% open area which I would think was enough area to allow ventilation. I would not think that a lot of the sink stainers would have openings over 50% of the area plus the large size that the poster has for ventilation I would think would allow enough air flow. The part that I do not know about is whether this sized mesh would still graze a snakes nose.


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 27, 2014)

Find A local reject shop/ junk shop and $2.50 stainless steel sink strainers work A treat.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 27, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> The part that I do not know about is whether this sized mesh would still graze a snakes nose.


I don't know for sure either, but he wants to use mesh and I don't think you would find anything better in a mesh.


----------

